# Review: ALO Rx - Double the battery, double the fun



## shigzeo

Pardon me for the interruption, but I am formatting this for my official and paraphrased review of the ALO Rx. Ken was kind enough to lend me it for review, and I was almost instantly snatched up into a frenzy where my wallet popped out of my hands and pretty soon, I was the proud owner of the Rx!

 The official review will be hosted on TouchMyApps, but I will post a point-formatted review here with pertinent links to the original. Suffice to say that this is a very good amp with a few small caveats which make it a good buy, but not perfect. 

 Spoiler: it is even Stephen from iems to full-size phones, not suffering any 'noticeable' roll off, or other sound degradation on any headphone I have tried it with. For users who are on the go and at home, I will whole-heartedly recommend this as a do-it-all amp. If you are stuck to your desk or hi-fi only, get a home amp as while this is very good for full-size phones, it will not drive the same sort of image as a much more powerful amp will.

 I have also published an interview with the Rx's designers, Matt MacBeth and Ken Ball. You can read the whole thing here.

ALO Rx Portable Headphone Amp in Review – Double the battery, double the fun

 REVIEW START

*Build*
 ALO and GR9's design is slim, pocketable, but quite wide. It fits the dimensions of an iPod Classic or touch very well and is well-suited for either one, but its shiny exterior is scratch-able. I keep mine in an iPod sock for protection (go figure) which is both slim, looks colourful, and feels cozy. Despite its wide footprint, this bad boy is very light indeed, perhaps the lightest in its class (size). The input/output are well-arranged and if you want, you can fit fat cables into the ins and outs at the same time, but when plugged into the mains, changing volume or turning the amp ON/OFF is a bit tricky. 

*Features*
 Matt loves the Dual stepped attenuator and Ken the dual battery. Me? I tend to love the attenuator. The power is evident: it drives iems perfectly and even big phones very well. Forget iem amps unless you just want size, this is perfect in both driving ability and volume steps. The attenuator ROCKS. It is completely even from 0 to 100% and, even drives headphones better than 95% efficiency at 100% (something most amps do not do). The battery is rated for 24 hours - I think ALO are going with a safe number here as I get more than that, perhaps from 25-30 hours with IEMS and with headphones, about the same.

*Sound*
 Even Stephen - absolutely. It is a detailed sound with excellent placement with every headphone I have used, but more impressive is that it suffers NO roll off in any frequency on ANY headphone. No spikes either, and with IEMS, a very small amount of hiss, but acceptable. Great bass and mid presence - fabulous! Highs aren't shiny, but free from grain, yet the amp is edgy, punchy, and fun. 

 Very little distortion (very little) meaning it will sound clean with ANY earphone/headphone. No smear, no blurring of any spectrum. Consider it a beautiful machine. 

 Negatives: small amount of hiss with sensitive earphones (even the JH13Pro if you are sensitive to hiss) and when power is engaged, a small, but clearly audible and poppy thump. For the price, I am surprised about this.

*Conclusion*
 Still, it is worth its price, though buying it is not an easy decision for the penny-pincher (I did it!). Well built, but scratcha-able, this amp is a delight to look at and hold. Battery life is good and powers anything quite well. You won't replace a home amp for full size headphones like the DT880 or HD600 with it, but it is amazing nonetheless - better than most portable amps I have used. For IEMs, though there is a little hiss, it simply rocks. Full resolution from 20 - 20 000 Hz and lushly musical.

 As you can see in the TMA review, I kissed this badboy - hallelujah!


----------



## shigzeo

I made a mistake and posted in the portable source section. That thread will be allowed to die and this take its place. In any case, review expected completion in less than 10 hours.


----------



## ibis99

Looking forward to it Shigzeo. I completely trust your knowledge and opinion and was/ am considering this amp.

 Please let me know how well these might work with the ER4S.


----------



## kostalex




----------



## shigzeo

Unfortunately, my ER4S was sold long ago, but if this amp can drive the JH13Pro (and it can), then it can drive the ER4S like duck soup.


----------



## gonzalo




----------



## shigzeo

Sorry for the frustration: I have to delay publishing for 24 hours as I hit a major snag at the end. Very sorry.


----------



## rasmushorn




----------



## steaxauce

Awaiting the review eagerly. Will there be RMAA data for this one?


----------



## Rico67

No frustation :I Have Mine RX.
 But all is question of taste and synergie bw source- cable-Headphone...
 Waiting for you review.


----------



## hockeyb213

Fail...I think Alo sent me the wrong charger for my amp lol because the termination is big and the hole on the amp is small and no way is that working out


----------



## shigzeo

Okay sorry for the wait. I am working out the kinks now and hopefully have it done before bed-time. The kinks by the way is my again faulty MacBook Pro.


----------



## shigzeo

The review is live 

ALO Rx in Review - Double the Batteries, double the fun


----------



## estreeter

_ The iPod touch 2G, too, is a technical piece of audio kit. Put under pressure, it will can outperform almost any other mass-produced portable audio player in nearly every measurable category._

 Typo aside in your haste to get the review done, I dont have any measurements other than my ears but I respectfully disagree with this statement. I'm not an Apple basher - I would buy the 3G Touch tomorrow if I had the cash - but this spoilt an otherwise enjoyable review for me. The combination of 'almost' and 'nearly' tells me that even you don't completely believe it.


----------



## thread

Is there really noticeable hiss with the JH13 when the gain is at minimum? ... or is that not minimum you were referring to, shigzeo?

 Thanks for the review!


----------



## shigzeo

estreeter - that is fine if you disagree. But I was referring to hard tests and yes, it will outperform your most players on the market. My typos - they are an unfortunate part of the game. (typo fixed) - probably many more to come.

 I do notice hiss, but not at high volumes as the signal to noise ratio is higher. And, even at low volumes, the noise is still low. This is an excellent amplifier.

 Will start formatting for headfi.


----------



## estreeter

No problem - I appreciate the effort you put into the review.


----------



## barbes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there really noticeable hiss with the JH13 when the gain is at minimum? ... or is that not minimum you were referring to, shigzeo?

 Thanks for the review!_

 

I'm using this amp with a 5.5g iMod and JH13s and there's no hiss. Can't speak to other 'phones.

 Nice review, many thanks.


----------



## shigzeo

I am particularly keen on hiss levels and wouldn't cast doubt that you don't hear it, but it is there. It could be that I got into sensitive earphones with MD players and thus, had no hiss at all, then moved to other standards. Immediately, I noticed noise. Even the iPod touch 2G has a small amount of hiss which I can detect with the JH13Pro, but it is much quieter than the Rx. Still, hiss levels aren't too bad at all. Considering too that at 100% volume, the amp still has pace with good headphones, supplying about 95% of the signal quality, I can stand for a little hiss. 

 The above will be published soon.


----------



## barbes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am particularly keen on hiss levels and wouldn't cast doubt that you don't hear it, but it is there. It could be that I got into sensitive earphones with MD players and thus, had no hiss at all, then moved to other standards. Immediately, I noticed noise. Even the iPod touch 2G has a small amount of hiss which I can detect with the JH13Pro, but it is much quieter than the Rx. Still, hiss levels aren't too bad at all. Considering too that at 100% volume, the amp still has pace with good headphones, supplying about 95% of the signal quality, I can stand for a little hiss. 

 The above will be published soon._

 

I'll not argue with your cat-like hearing (I tried to get my cat to listen, but no luck). For my 51-year-old ears, I can bring the Rx down to dead low volume, switch it off, and not tell any difference. So anything that's going on is that minimal. (Might any difference we're hearing be source-based?)

 In any case, agreed on the basics, this is a fabulous amp.


----------



## shigzeo

Don't waste the Rx on your cat. By the way, the FitEar Private 333 (review next week) which is only 16 ohms and probably dips to around 4 or even less at times runs fabulously with the Rx - a feat which to a large extent, is harder to perform than the JH13Pro.


----------



## vkvedam

Nice review shigzeo!


----------



## VicAjax

shigzeo... Have you listened to the RSA Mustang or Shadow?


----------



## YtseJamer

Very good review !


----------



## shigzeo

I have not heard the Mustang or Shadow yet. I hope to get my hands on either one soon, but doubt that it will be soon enough. My last flirt with RSA amps was the excellent Hornet and the original SR71. 

 thank you pfillion!


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

shigzeo, good review. And clearly shows the effects of how the amplifier has a definitive impact on overall SQ--in this case, in a very positive way! The ALO Rx is able to maintain its output under more difficult to drive conditions. 

 Hopefully, other Head-fi'ers are taking notice of this amp, and it's stout power supply. Yes, shorter battery life, but improved overall performance for your headphones. It should be easily heard to the trained ear playing music. 

 The review also shows the effect of single driver vs multi-driver/multi-point crossover designs. In your graphs, you can easily discern the difference. BTW, the effect has to do with the variability of impedance loading on FR. The multi-driver JH13 represents a much more complex load on the amplifier.

 EDIT: This looks like a much better match for the JH13. If only I was in the market for another amp! ALO is in my neck of the woods so, I may have to visit Ken's new store for a listen.


----------



## shigzeo

Yes, I imagine (I have no measured this) that the ba drivers may go down as far as 4 ohms at a time and make any amp swallow its pride. I will update to show the amp at 100% volume, driving the JH13Pro and the DJ1Pro as in the review, it is only at very loud listening levels. Most amps kack out about 80-90% of their volume, but this one does not.

 Not perfect, but a great price for so much good technology. And, rather than borrowing the thing, I bought it!


----------



## shigzeo

Review updated with Headfi summary of goods/bads, and a few extras.


----------



## estreeter

Given that Skylab lumped the Lisa III in with much smaller portables, would it be fair to compare it to the Rx ? D4 vs Rx is probably a closer 'apples-vs-apples' stoush : in any case, we would seem to have some very good portable/transportable amps to chose from atm.


----------



## shigzeo

Hello again estreeter - the Rx is a very good portable amp and for the size, probably one of the most capable in terms of driving a large range of headphones. But, I would not put it as an amp which can replace a more powerful amp for full size headphones. I have not heard the Lisa III though I may get the chance at a headphone meet which is looming large on my horizon. 

 If I didn't have experience with home-amps, I would probably be fully satisfied with HD600 and the Rx which is a great pair, but it still is a portable amp. The same bass slam isn't going to happen with it as with much more powerful single ended amps. For its segment, it drives headphones better than a lot of amps out there.


----------



## shigzeo

The Audio Technica CK100 are amazing to pair with the Rx, better even than a few other IEMs.


----------



## steaxauce

What gain setting have you been using with the Rx? I'm wondering how the gain setting affects the hiss.


----------



## shigzeo

Hiss is barely affected by gain setting. I use very low gain from the amp as I am using either LOD or line in set at high gain. Even at gaini 0 and with nothing coming in, there is a small amount of hiss.

 keep in mind that I am sensitive to hiss and sold most daps because of that as well as my beloved UM2. There are no real 'settings' that I am aware of, but I usually use the gain of about 10 pushes (maybe fewer). 

 The Rx handles hiss in response to gain settings pretty well, one of the reasons it remains usable all the way up to 100% volume.


----------



## steaxauce

Shigzeo, I'm not sure you understand what gain is. Gain is not the volume setting. There is a gain switch under the front panel of the amp that can be set to either 1.5 or 6. When the gain is set to 1.5, the maximum volume of the amp (when the volume is set to max) is 1.5 times that of the input signal, and when it is set to 6, the maximum volume of the amp is 6 times that of the input signal.

Gain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 You would want the gain to be set at 6 for full-sized headphones, but this would be likely to cause hiss with a sensitive IEM like the JH13. Check to make sure the amp's gain switch is set to 1.5.


----------



## shigzeo

Yes, I have used the word 'gain' incorrectly: sorry. I have not yet taken apart the Rx because my allen key won't fit. I can check that later however. If the gain setting is causing the hiss, I will append my review however, thank you. However, I have doubts that it is the main cause, and again, the hiss is very low.


----------



## xuan87

if i'm not wrong, the default gain is set to the lowest one, so unless you've specified the higher gain, you're RX should be at 1.5 ( i think that is the lower one, sorry if i'm wrong)


----------



## thread

I just got my Rx today. The gain was set to the higher setting by default. I've switched to the lower setting now.

 Yes, there is a minute amount of hiss with my JH13's. In silence, I can't quite hear it... until I unplug the 13's. Then I can quite easily tell that the silence got quieter, yet.

 I am also very sensitive to hiss, but I think this is just quiet enough that I'll be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh, and this amp does sound fantastic with my Edition 8 / JH13, by the way.


----------



## YtseJamer

Congratulations my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's indeed a very good amp for the JH13s.

 I like the Rx a lot but the Shadow is also very very good. It's really hard to choose a favorite between these 2 amps.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my Rx today. The gain was set to the higher setting by default. I've switched to the lower setting now.

 Yes, there is a minute amount of hiss with my JH13's. In silence, I can't quite hear it... until I unplug the 13's. Then I can quite easily tell that the silence got quieter, yet.

 I am also very sensitive to hiss, but I think this is just quiet enough that I'll be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and this amp does sound fantastic with my Edition 8 / JH13, by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

looking forward to hearing your thoughts between the Shadow and the Rx!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's indeed a very good amp for the JH13s.

 I like the Rx a lot but the Shadow is also very very good. It's really hard to choose a favorite between these 2 amps._

 

can you describe the differences between the two?


----------



## limpidglitch

Thread, could you compare the Shadow and the ALO Rx, using the ESW10jpn, please?
 Which do you prefer, why?


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thread, could you compare the Shadow and the ALO Rx, using the ESW10jpn, please?
 Which do you prefer, why?_

 

I truly cannot pick a favorite with the ESW10JPN, SQ-wise. Both amps sound equally awesome to my ears.

 I did get the impression when I plugged my Edition 8's in upon first receiving the amp today that it drives them with a bit more authority that the Shadow did not have, but I will need more time to be more definitive. As it stands right now, I'm with pfillion: it's difficult to choose between these two really excellent portable amps.


----------



## thread

Let me correct myself. I really can hear the hiss with nothing playing (without doing the aforementioned "test") but it's such a soft, smooth hiss that it's pretty easy to overlook. I've heard more disturbing (think more buzzy) hiss from other amps. The noise from the Ultra Micro Amp that I owned for a week was quite a bit worse... to the point where I could actually hear it in quiet passages.

 I don't think the "hiss" from the Rx is really going to be any type of audible while music is playing.

 And of course this is a total non-issue with anything except sensitive IEMs.


----------



## shigzeo

Thank you for the update and congrats on joining the Rx family!


----------



## hockeyb213

I want to crack open my amp now to check the gain setting just need to find the set of hex screw drivers laying around.


----------



## shigzeo

I've never enjoyed high gain on any amp, portable or not, so if mine is on high gain, it will be sent down a notch. I doubt it is though... be we will see as soon as I can find a polygonic needle.


----------



## cn11

From what I heard with my Rx and Shadow (the Shadow is on demo over The Pond right now), I think the Rx has a slight bit more 'grandeur' to its sound. The bass reaches slightly lower, and there's a little more separation and air. But the Shadow has this sort of intimate, 'tactile purity' as I like to put it. A certain warmth. They are both very very good, and it's most certainly splitting hairs between them. 

 The Shadow has its incredible battery life as a huge plus, and the Rx will drive bigger cans. Those two factors may come into play depending on what people want in a portable amp.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you describe the differences between the two?




_

 

To be honest with you it's very hard to explain the differences between both amps with the Jh13s. I would say that the Shadow is probably slightly warmer than the Rx but apart from that both amps are very very close SQ wise.

 The soundstage is amazing with the Rx but I wouldn't say that it's better than the Shadow. The bass is to die for with the Rx...and the Shadows but I think that the bass goes a bit deeper with the Rx.


----------



## cn11

pfillion-
 I think we hear the amps pretty similarly, despite the different phones. They're both wonderful, and keepers. 

 But I'm still curious about the TTVJ and Pico Slims. Seems to be a trend in amps these days....


----------



## shigzeo

As always, new products will come out. But, the technology really isn't that much changed; it actually shouldn't be because the simpler the circuit (in most cases), the better.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I heard with my Rx and Shadow (the Shadow is on demo over The Pond right now), I think the Rx has a slight bit more 'grandeur' to its sound. The bass reaches slightly lower, and there's a little more separation and air. But the Shadow has this sort of intimate, 'tactile purity' as I like to put it. A certain warmth. They are both very very good, and it's most certainly splitting hairs between them. 

 The Shadow has its incredible battery life as a huge plus, and the Rx will drive bigger cans. Those two factors may come into play depending on what people want in a portable amp._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest with you it's very hard to explain the differences between both amps with the Jh13s. I would say that the Shadow is probably just slightly warmer than the Rx but apart from that both amps are very very close SQ wise.

 The soundstage is amazing with the Rx but I wouldn't say that it's better than the Shadow. The bass is to die for with the Rx...and the Shadows but I think that the bass goes a bit deeper with the Rx._

 

thanks for your thoughts! both of your comments have me leaning toward the Rx. Soundstage and air are two areas where the UM3X could benefit most from amplification. Plus, its slight warmth, the UM3X will probably be more synergistic with the colder of the two amps.

 Not to mention the $50 i save!


----------



## shigzeo

Just for the record, the Rx does a good job with the 600 ohm DT880: bass weight and texture are very good. It is a clean amp with a clean headphone though, but they sound very good. I would recommend it more for HD600 users.


----------



## VicAjax

ok, i've made my mind up. definitely ordering an ALO Rx as soon as they're available again, instead of a Shadow.

 of course, now that i've decided, i want it NOW!


----------



## YtseJamer

You won't be disappointed, both amps are amazing but I slightly prefer the Shadow.


----------



## thread

The Rx is a truly fantastic amp. I feel that it sounds like a full-sized home amp.

 The hiss is very low, and I understand how some people might not even notice it.

 But I can hear it between the tracks, in the rests, and probably during quiet passages, even. It's really just barely enough that I think it will annoy me over the long haul. This is with the JH13 -- and it's worse with the UE11.

 I really value my black backgrounds. I want the music to sprout from a perfectly silent beginning. I could forget about it and enjoy the music, but when I hear it again at the end of the song, I'll be bothered. The Rx's hiss is greater than that from the Predator, SR-71A, P-51, Shadow, and while I didn't do a direct head-to-head comparison, I believe it's more than my RPX-33, too.

 So, I'm returning my Rx. Don't let this discourage you guys from trying it out. It puts out really excellent sound... But if you're an IEM user who is easily annoyed by hiss, you might think twice.

 [size=large]Edit:[/size] Yeah, the Rx is quite a bit louder than my RPX-33 which really has a nearly inaudible hiss. This is pretty disappointing since the '33 is a full-on home amp with no business pushing IEMs... Yet it works so darned well!


----------



## shigzeo

I've yet to hear an amp which is 100% black in the background. I know people say certain amps are black, but every single one I have heard hisses with some earphones, but none too much. The Rx has about the same as my SuperMicro IV if a bit less. 

 But, yes, it sounds more like a home amp, but a fast amp at that. It has speed, huge soundstaging ability and a madly clean signal.


----------



## thread

My Shadow has an absolutely miniscule hiss... Like if I listen very closely to silence, then unplug, I can tell some hiss disappeared... But it is truly barely there to my ears. What I hear from the Rx is several times louder, though.

 I think I'm the first person to take issue with the hiss, so I'm obviously being very, very picky here.


----------



## Rico67

No Hiss with my RX, just a natural sound.
 I use it with my GS 1000.
 Maybe your RX have a default ( why not) or your JH13 is very sensitive.
 another way : I havent good hears ( due to the age) !


----------



## thread

Rico67, I'm sure I wouldn't hear hiss on the GS 1000's either. The Rx hiss is only an issue with very sensitive headphones (basically just IEMs). I had intended on using them pretty exclusively with my IEMs, you see...


----------



## Rico67

Yes thread, i understand your trouble.


----------



## qusp

cool, this does sound interesting, but mainly because of what I read about him possibly offering a portable dac to match that takes the digital out of the ipod. apparently the RX. if this happens i'm there.

 @ rico67, dude, whats the go with your sig?? its been the same since I can remember, are your ALO X cryo silver cables ever going to arrive? 
 will your predator ever be burned in??


----------



## Rico67

hI QUSP?
 YES they are finaly arrive !
 Just not take time to update my sig.
 And as you know, predator need a long time to be full burned !
 LOL.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I must say, so far I don't like my Rx amp. Technically it is great, as everyone is saying, for a portable amp. Good detail, soundstage, and there seems to be no dips or peaks in the signal, it has a very flat sounding response. But it is just so sterile sounding, totally lifeless. Makes the HD650 sound like a medical instrument. I think I prefer the headphone out of my iphone 3gs just because it has better tone. It even manages to make my Sextetts sound a little too sterile, and they are very warm and laid back.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must say, so far I don't like my Rx amp. Technically it is great, as everyone is saying, for a portable amp. Good detail, soundstage, and there seems to be no dips or peaks in the signal, it has a very flat sounding response. But it is just so sterile sounding, totally lifeless. Makes the HD650 sound like a medical instrument. I think I prefer the headphone out of my iphone 3gs just because it has better tone. It even manages to make my Sextetts sound a little too sterile, and they are very warm and laid back._

 

that's interesting. are you saying that it turns your HD650 from a warm, veiled headphone into a neutral one?


----------



## shigzeo

Wow, sorry to hear that Rhythmdevils. I do not find it too clinical, though it is a pretty flat amp. It will certainly show you the sound signature possible in headphones, but I would not say that full size headphones lose or gain anything other than incredible distortion performance (probably what is influencing your reaction to the HD650 etc.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Yeah, I've been trying to convince myself of the idea that it is just neutral. That's what I was expecting. And it does sound really flat in terms of frequency response, very even. It does make the 650's sound better in many ways, treble sounds good. But mids, and tone is just a bit clinical to me. The only time I've heard 650's sound like this is with a PPA I used to have which originally came with an opamp that is known for that same sound, can't remember the name of the opamp though. I can see a lot of people liking the sound to be honest, because it sounds really clean and clear. I'll try to listen more

 edit: I hope you don't mind more opinions in your thread, shigzeo. I figured this wasn't worth it's own thread, but i can remove these posts if you like.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I've been trying to convince myself of the idea that it is just neutral. That's what I was expecting. And it does sound really flat in terms of frequency response, very even. It does make the 650's sound better in many ways, treble sounds good. But mids, and tone is just a bit clinical to me. The only time I've heard 650's sound like this is with a PPA I used to have which originally came with an opamp that is known for that same sound, can't remember the name of the opamp though. I can see a lot of people liking the sound to be honest, because it sounds really clean and clear. I'll try to listen more

 edit: I hope you don't mind more opinions in your thread, shigzeo. I figured this wasn't worth it's own thread, but i can remove these posts if you like._

 

i appreciate all your comments rhythm as i try to decide between the Rx and the pico slim, and so far everything im reading is leading to the slim, i just dont wanna wait for it to come out ..


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I've been trying to convince myself of the idea that it is just neutral. That's what I was expecting. And it does sound really flat in terms of frequency response, very even. It does make the 650's sound better in many ways, treble sounds good. But mids, and tone is just a bit clinical to me. The only time I've heard 650's sound like this is with a PPA I used to have which originally came with an opamp that is known for that same sound, can't remember the name of the opamp though. I can see a lot of people liking the sound to be honest, because it sounds really clean and clear. I'll try to listen more

 edit: I hope you don't mind more opinions in your thread, shigzeo. I figured this wasn't worth it's own thread, but i can remove these posts if you like._

 

thanks for your thoughts. this actually reconfirms my decision to order the Rx... my UM3X are on the warm side of neutral, and i'm looking for something that will open up the treble just a bit.

 sounds like the Rx is just the ticket.

 p.s. - you know... it could also be the case that Rx just doesn't have the oomph to really juice the HD650 enough to keep that full, lush sound.


----------



## shigzeo

well, I have never heard a portable amp which can really push the 650, 600, dt880, k701 to their full potential - that machine simply doesn't exists. but, there are amps which can do a very good job despite their size. The Rx is one which surprises quite a bit.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I agree, it does a really good job controlling the 650 and 600 for a portable. I dont think what i'm hearing has anything to do with lack of power. It just sounds really really clean, and I guess I would rather have a slightly more musical presentation. But it's amazing how dynamic and detailed it is for a portable.

 edit: also, treble is very neutral and extended, and not harsh in any way


----------



## hockeyb213

I don't know whether or not I am going to hold onto my Rx. Reason being I have a buffalo 32s coming in next week and I really don't know if I am going to hold onto any significant kind of portable rig since the 3gs is pretty good as a standalone dap and most of my critical listening is done at my residence as it is.


----------



## shigzeo

Well, I just published an interview with the Rx's designers, Matt MacBeth and Ken Ball. You can read the whole thing here.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hI QUSP?
 YES they are finaly arrive !
 Just not take time to update my sig.
 And as you know, predator need a long time to be full burned !
 LOL._

 

hehe wow, so now the burning in of the silver cables begins ;P for sure I know the predator takes ages, sounds like a lifelong mission to have a fully burned in predator. yes Rico67 it is QUSP but I prefer lower case letter ;D its amazing how many people puzzle over that name and insert there own imaginary word instead because a qu without a vowel after it just seems to screw with peoples brains. the word was taken from a science fiction novelist, one of my favorite writers of all time; Greg Egan a qusp is a device used to store and transport human intellect during long space journeys.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well, I have never heard a portable amp which can really push the 650, 600, dt880, k701 to their full potential - that machine simply doesn't exists. but, there are amps which can do a very good job despite their size. The Rx is one which surprises quite a bit._

 

Lisa III gets prety damn close. HD600 sound quite respectable with my Lisa. not to full potential, but pretty damn good. all th same I have not heard any amp that can make them match JH13 portable or not


----------



## shigzeo

Qusp: I am waiting to borrow the Lisa someday... hint hint. But anyway, I am waiting on a certain website to open... actually... more than that. Another hint hint!


----------



## qusp

hehe all copy and graphics are done, waiting final assembly. this week for certain. I have a couple lisas, one needs a battery replacement since travelling and I didnt have any charge in it when I left. its a nickel metal halide battery for higher power, but it means its more prone to this if you dont look after it the way you should. if I only had one it wouldnt have been an issue, because i'm always using one on most given days.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for your thoughts. this actually reconfirms my decision to order the Rx... my UM3X are on the warm side of neutral, and i'm looking for something that will open up the treble just a bit._

 

I hope you didn't interpret my description of slightly cold tone to mean tipped up treble. I didn't mean that at all, this amp seems very flat, it certainly doesn't sound like it will cause any harshness or sibilance unless the phones are already that way. But it also doesn't have rolled of treble, so if you're looking for that in an amp, an RSA or other warm one would be better.


----------



## shigzeo

Well, I finally got a key to open the case and change the gain. It is set on low gain and with high gain, i am impressed at how loud this amp can get with my DT880 600 ohm. Way too loud for these ears on low gain...


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope you didn't interpret my description of slightly cold tone to mean tipped up treble. I didn't mean that at all, this amp seems very flat, it certainly doesn't sound like it will cause any harshness or sibilance unless the phones are already that way. But it also doesn't have rolled of treble, so if you're looking for that in an amp, an RSA or other warm one would be better._

 

no, not at all. i'm looking for something flat with good air and dynamics. i like the sound signature of my cans, and i definitely don't want added warmth. but i'd like the amp to give it more openness in the top end.


----------



## shigzeo

The ALO is perfectly flat with any headphone I sent to it. And as to warmth, there is nearly no distortion, so it is fair to say that it isn't warm. I think I nailed the review: it is all about performance with nothing else thrown in. Add to that that it drives nearly anything well, and iems (with the exception of a low hiss) perfectly.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I finally got a key to open the case and change the gain. It is set on low gain and with high gain, i am impressed at how loud this amp can get with my DT880 600 ohm. Way too loud for these ears on low gain..._

 

So on low gain it can get too loud... what does that make it on high, ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does it still maintain its sonic traits on high gain? Or does it get overbearing? I haven't wanted to mess with removing the faceplate to find out.


----------



## shigzeo

I didn't put my ears up to the cups for very long to find out!


----------



## VicAjax

Rx ordered! 
 should be here in 2 days (fingers crossed).


----------



## shigzeo

I hope you enjoy it. What headphones are you reckoning on using with it? What source? What carryall? haha.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope you enjoy it. What headphones are you reckoning on using with it? What source? What carryall? haha._

 

*Source files: *ALAC/256kbps VBR AAC 
*Source:* 5G/60GB iPod 
*LOD:* ZYCABLE Hi-End II
*Amp:* ALO Rx
*IEMs (primary):* Westone UM3X
*IEMs (secondary):* Etymotic ER4P/S
*Headphones:* Audio-Technica ATH-ES7

 the UM3X will be getting the lion's share of the airtime. ES7 for the office. 
 holding it all together will be a LIVESTRONG wrist band.


----------



## shigzeo

I need to get some sort of band to hold everything together...


----------



## travisg

New band straps are on alo website


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travisg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New band straps are on alo website_

 

really? do you have a link? i can't find them.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really? do you have a link? i can't find them._

 

Found it:
ALO Audio


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found it:
ALO Audio_

 

Ahhh... pretty nifty. Although, they look like the same composition as the LIVESTRONG (or name your charity here) bracelets, which sell for $1 a pop and go to a good cause.


----------



## sxr71

Just found 32Ohm Audio: 

32 Ohm Audio

 They are the same people as ALO audio.

 I found out that the ALO website has become some kind of weird search page.

 I called 32 Ohm audio and they explained all this to me and that they are working on the website issue. They are running as normal and available by phone during normal business hours. 

 I'm just posting this because I know our hobby has had a lot of charge and dash amp builders but they are still around and just a phone call away. The amps are also in stock.


----------



## shigzeo

Great news. Great companion today to my FitEar 333 and iPod touch in downtown Seoul. That earphone by the way is a lovely pair for the Rx. I ended up using an elastic band though to keep it all together. Unsightly yes, but doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## VicAjax

_Dec 11, 2009 8:54 AM
 On FedEx vehicle for delivery
 NEW YORK, NY_


----------



## cn11

Congrats, I'm sure you'll be loving life once it arrives!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats, I'm sure you'll be loving life once it arrives!_

 

Listening to it now... 

 First reaction: Really nice build quality. the end plates are machined perfectly, the printing is very professional, weight is perfect. the power switch has a nice firmness, the blue LEDs look great. my only _very_ minor beef is that the volume rocker itself is a little plasticky and slightly wobbly. but it functions brilliantly... the double-step is so precise.

 Second reaction: "Hey! No hiss! woo hoo!" That's right, my über-sensitive UM3X pick up almost zero hiss. the noise is next to black until i push the volume way beyond listenable levels.

 Third reaction: Right out of the box, I'm getting two of the things I was most looking for: bigger, deeper soundstage, and airier treble. I'm not going to assess the sound critically until the amp has more hours on it. Literally, I've put 15 minutes on this thing.

 But so far... I'm incredibly pleased with my purchase.


----------



## shigzeo

I am excited to hear of your good response to the amp. Love it.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening to it now... 

 First reaction: Really nice build quality. the end plates are machined perfectly, the printing is very professional, weight is perfect. the power switch has a nice firmness, the blue LEDs look great. my only very minor beef is that the volume rocker itself is a little plasticky and slightly wobbly. but it functions brilliantly... the double-step is so precise.

 Second reaction: "Hey! No hiss! woo hoo!" That's right, my über-sensitive UM3X pick up almost zero hiss. the noise is next to black until i push the volume way beyond listenable levels.

 Third reaction: Right out of the box, I'm getting two of the things I was most looking for: bigger, deeper soundstage, and airier treble. I'm not going to assess the sound critically until the amp has more hours on it. Literally, I've put 15 minutes on this thing.

 But so far... I'm incredibly pleased with my purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great to hear. Those are the exact same things I noticed too. For me, add in deeper bass response as well. It really improves upon the already great bass quality of the Sony X. The more 3D and encompassing soundstage, and bass response, were the biggest areas of improvement over the X's HO that I heard.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening to it now... 

 First reaction: Really nice build quality. the end plates are machined perfectly, the printing is very professional, weight is perfect. the power switch has a nice firmness, the blue LEDs look great. my only very minor beef is that the volume rocker itself is a little plasticky and slightly wobbly. but it functions brilliantly... the double-step is so precise.

 Second reaction: "Hey! No hiss! woo hoo!" That's right, my über-sensitive UM3X pick up almost zero hiss. the noise is next to black until i push the volume way beyond listenable levels.

 Third reaction: Right out of the box, I'm getting two of the things I was most looking for: bigger, deeper soundstage, and airier treble. I'm not going to assess the sound critically until the amp has more hours on it. Literally, I've put 15 minutes on this thing.

 But so far... I'm incredibly pleased with my purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so you dont get any hiss in the listenable range of the volume huh? even with your UM3X...maybe i should pick one up instead of waiting for the pico slim. I just dont want any hiss with the JH13's im getting. They got my molds yesterday!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to hear. Those are the exact same things I noticed too. For me, add in deeper bass response as well. It really improves upon the already great bass quality of the Sony X. The more 3D and encompassing soundstage, and bass response, were the biggest areas of improvement over the X's HO that I heard._

 

the bass is definitely better, but i'm not commenting on that yet for a couple of reasons: 

 1) i think bass is the easiest thing for an amp to improve. almost everyone who gets any amp immediately notices, "OMFGBASS!"

 2) bass is the quality that seems to change the most with amp burn-in. right out of the box, i'd like to hear the Rx bass tighten up just a little; give me a bit more slam. but that's not really a fair assessment until it's gotten a few dozen more hours on it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so you dont get any hiss in the listenable range of the volume huh? even with your UM3X...maybe i should pick one up instead of waiting for the pico slim. I just dont want any hiss with the JH13's im getting. They got my molds yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

never heard the JH13, but they have both lower sensitivity and lower impedance than the UM3X, so my guess is that they shouln't hiss.

 the UM3X are the most sensitive headphones i've ever had. they hiss out of most headphone outs i've tried them with. the Rx has the quietest output i've heard so far with them.

 that's not to say it's pure black... you know you're plugged into something, but it's more of a "presence" than a noise, if that makes sense.


----------



## shigzeo

Everyone's sensitivity to hiss is different. I and at least one other person hear hiss with the Rx, but we are in the minority. I also have chimed very loudly in the AMP3 Pro thread about hiss with stock buds to my DJ1Pro DJ headphones. So, while it hisses to me with all of my balanced armature earphones including the JH13Pro, it may not to others. 

 Hiss level is not even close to intolerable, but it is present. Every audio output, even the most expensive will hiss when matched with a super-sensitive output unit or input unit. My ears, I suppose are the latter.

 I almost feel sorry I brought it up; everything else outweighs hiss, but to make an honest review, I had to mention what some people may pick up on. 

 Otherwise, I think it the perfectest of low ohm, hard to drive ear monitors like the FitEar 333 or JH13Pro. The fact that it is very good even with my DT880 is wonderful. I cannot imagine it being dethroned as a reference for such a wide range of headphones, but we will see.


----------



## VicAjax

yes... my comments on hiss are only meant in comparison to other sources... and definitely according to my ears only.


----------



## sxr71

I posted this in another thread talking more about an amp for the HD-25-II, but I think it is more germane here since I talk more about the amp itself. These are first listen very preliminary impressions:

 I just tried the ALO RX with my HD25-II and whatever said and done it makes a difference. This is something nobody could argue with. 

 It was almost a roller coaster ride of impressions. Starting with some disappointment frankly. It was very clinical, the bass didn't seem as I read it would be, and the highs seemed really prominent. 

 It's funny how our ears adapt to a product sometimes. The HD-25-II when I first got it and ran it off the iPhone, I thought it was okay. The treble dip didn't bother since anyway that was less fatiguing and I had bought the HD-25-II purely for practical reasons. But coming from the lush SE530, the recessed mids of the HD-25-II did bother me. But I got used to it. They were very practical phones after all. iPhone + HD25 isn't bad at all. 

 So when I tried it with the ALO it was a little jarring even. As I played more music I began to realize that it just brings out the recording. If the treble in a particular song is excessively recorded you hear it. But you also hear everything on the well-recorded songs. I was hearing detail that I never heard before on the HD-25. I almost thought it transformed into a ETY ER4 for a second. It was all laid out. 

 The mids are also back. The vocals are there where I want them to be and so are the guitars. They are nowhere near SE530 lush though. I think the SE530 adds a little mid-bass hump that sounds so seductive. This combo is definitely on the analytic side. 

 The bass? Well as weird as this may sound, maybe the unit needed a few minutes to warm up or just break in a bit. The bass is definitely there and with these phones with the right track it will be there in spades. These are probably the most impactful phones I own. They outdo the Grado SR-225, they may not outdo the UE Triple.fi in some senses (I feel that phone suffers from bass emphasis and recessed mids - I never ended up liking them - maybe I need to try them with this amp), the HD-25 being supra-aural gives you a thump that no IEM on any day can replicate. You can have the phones vibrate on your head if you'd like. The perception of bass is almost as important as the sound itself and while this is no Velodyne, it is still a step up - significantly. 

 The ONE thing that stands out to me in the end is that it made me _want _to listen to more music. I was trying songs out like I hadn't done in a while and I understand that could be chalked up in some senses to "new toy effect" but this was different. It was only pain from the HD-25 that made me stop (you know they hurt after a while). 

 I need some more time to really make a clear impression, these were just very preliminary "first listen" impressions.


----------



## sxr71

Some things I forgot to add:

 There is a tremendous sense of rhythm and timing. There is also finally "space between instruments." Probably just a fancy way of saying this amp is very resolving. Every instrument exists in it "own space" and by that I mean it can be easily followed without cluttering interference from other instruments.

 In general I don't believe that "soundstage" and "headphones" really belong in the same sentence generally. But this amp does impart something of a soundstage. Nothing to write home about if you listen to speakers, but nice for headphones. 

 Bass is well controlled, not accentuated, and basically anything but "loose". It is tight, detailed and thanks to the HD25 quite powerful. 

 I haven't really done plain "pleasure" listening since I guess the tendency is to analyze a new product. However, I can already see why some people might prefer a different sound.


----------



## clarinetman

Great review, this looks very exciting!

 However, I'm really stuck between the Rx and the TTVJ Slim, since according to reviews, they both seem to have the same sound characteristics I look for. Any comparisons?

 Moreover, how do either of these compare to the XM5? Mine is being repaired right now, and I'm contemplating whether or not I just want to get a refund and buy one of the two listed above because of my bad experiences with the regular-style pot on the XM5 and the rather poor customer support I've gotten recently with Practical Devices.


----------



## zatara

I was listening with my RX and W3 to the Chesky Ultimate CD on my iPod and in the very quite sections I could sense there was some low level hiss. 
 I tried an inline volume control and that got rid of the hiss but really craped up the sound. So I got the Etymotic P to S cable and now the hiss is totally
 gone and there is no dedgridation in the sound quality.

 Things sound amazing with my W3's and the RX now.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening to it now... 

 First reaction: Really nice build quality. the end plates are machined perfectly, the printing is very professional, weight is perfect. the power switch has a nice firmness, the blue LEDs look great. my only very minor beef is that the volume rocker itself is a little plasticky and slightly wobbly. but it functions brilliantly... the double-step is so precise.

 Second reaction: "Hey! No hiss! woo hoo!" That's right, my über-sensitive UM3X pick up almost zero hiss. the noise is next to black until i push the volume way beyond listenable levels.

 Third reaction: Right out of the box, I'm getting two of the things I was most looking for: bigger, deeper soundstage, and airier treble. I'm not going to assess the sound critically until the amp has more hours on it. Literally, I've put 15 minutes on this thing.

 But so far... I'm incredibly pleased with my purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, what is your source? I noticed that my mini3 amplifier would hiss if the chain was an iPod classic from the line out to some "generic" iPod LOD (eBay) to the UM3X. However, with the same amplifier, amp level, and headphones, my MBP via USB to a gamma-1 DAC to the mini3 (via some random mini-to-mini) was dead quiet. I suspect that, like shigzeo, I am incredibly sensitive to hiss even at very low levels. I do not have an Rx yet, but I expect that it will be dead quiet with the proper source, and I wonder how much a different iPod LOD cable would fix that noise problem.


----------



## shigzeo

Went to a portable headphone meeting today in Tokyo.

 Well, I do prefer it to the Shadow. I used Ray's beautiful little amp today, and for my listening habits, I vastly prefer the ALO. Both amps hiss, which is surprising as I did not expect the Shadow, an IEM amp to hiss, but with the FitEar 333, I could pick it up even in a crowded room. Most amps today hissed except for one or two.

 Another ALO Rx met mine in a terrible tower of amps (you will not believe this). In terms of power, for the size, I think the ALO is probably at the top, but in terms of class, the SR71 is still probably my favourite of the large makers in terms of usability, construction and sound character.

 Which would I prefer to use? The Rx - it simply is a better fit for my uses. Today, however, I heard a portable amp which will probably never get produced, but is something I will probably beg to buy.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Today, however, I heard a portable amp which will probably never get produced, but is something I will probably beg to buy._

 

You can't do that without further descriptions! Must know more.....


----------



## shigzeo

It was a DIY amp by a maker who was very sure it was one of the best. He put three amps in front of me: a modified RSA Tomahawk, a modified something else (both by iBasso) and an ugly thing which looked like a large plastic cigarette pack which had seen better days. It was hard to use as its connectors were weak. It looked horrible. It sounded anything but. 

 But, I was very happy to discover this: the ALO Rx does PRAT, power, stage - everything quite a bit better than the RSA. Of course, it is about 3 or 4x the size, but it is completely worth it. And, as I noted, the RSA Shadow hisses too, maybe a little less, but I would have expected nothing as its size really dictates iems.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unclejr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, what is your source? I noticed that my mini3 amplifier would hiss if the chain was an iPod classic from the line out to some "generic" iPod LOD (eBay) to the UM3X. However, with the same amplifier, amp level, and headphones, my MBP via USB to a gamma-1 DAC to the mini3 (via some random mini-to-mini) was dead quiet. I suspect that, like shigzeo, I am incredibly sensitive to hiss even at very low levels. I do not have an Rx yet, but I expect that it will be dead quiet with the proper source, and I wonder how much a different iPod LOD cable would fix that noise problem._

 

5G iPod Video 60GB -> Zycable Hi-End II LOD -> Westone UM3X

 it's not dead quiet, but it's hardly noticeable to me, and far quieter then the HP out of the iPod. YMMV


----------



## shigzeo

LOD has nothing to do with noise against the headphone output unless you amp the headphone out at low volumes. The headphone output at high volumes will not present any more noise to the amp than the LOD - not any by human standards at least. The amp, at the end of the day (unless it is a volume booster) will dictate 99% of the noise.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp, at the end of the day (unless it is a volume booster) will dictate 99% of the noise._

 

If this is true, then what explains the difference in noise between the iPod (low amplitude HF hiss) and the gamma-1 DAC from the USB of my computer (dead quiet)? 

 PS. I have an Rx either here on-the-way.


----------



## shigzeo

As always, I am not the most clever of writers. Hiss comes in many flavours. The hiss in my iPod shuffle for instance, comes in two flavours: high frequency and from other sources, white noise. The amp will do very well in reducing both types. You just have to make sure the sources are set to their perfect output volumes. The iPod is best at ~90% of its volume output and your DAC will have a perfect output as well, but I don't know it. Both of those noises should be 90% eliminated by the amp, but then the amps' own circuit will introduce its own noise to the sound. Nothing is free from hiss. As soon as there is a sensitive enough instrument, hiss will be picked up. 

 The ALO Rx has more hiss than the Shadow for iems on any gain setting; the SR71 has more and less depending on what gain setting. But every amp I have ever used has done away with the worst of the hiss from a source: iPod, computer, other amps - a gamut. My numbers may be off, but my experience speaks very well for using amps which have low noise profiles (not AMP3).


----------



## rhythmdevils

Shigzeo, was the portable amp you listened to a PPAS? Your description seems to fit the one I have...


----------



## unclejr

(1) Computer USB > gamma-1 DAC > mini3 > UM3X: no hiss
 (2) Computer USB > gamma-1 DAC > Rx > UM3X: low, even (but nevertheless present) noise floor
 (3) iPod classic > Rx > UM3X: slightly higher, even noise floor

 All Rx qualitative comparisons are on low gain (1.5x) setting. Much more noise on higher gain (6x) setting, as expected. (I was just curious.)

 I had a custom 4P/S adapter that I tried with (3), but it was to the detriment of the low frequencies. I'm tempted to try something similar with the Rx to try and "solve" this problem. 

 The volume control, however, is brilliantly implemented. Kudos to Ken/Matt for that.


----------



## shigzeo

Yes. I debated on my final score for a long time. But, the final rating of 5/5 or 'kiss' is for its basic ease of going from iems to full size headphones (best I have used in that price and size range), excellent volume implementation and heaps of power. The hiss and on thump are my two caveats which are very close to bringing it down to a 4/5 or 'grab', but in the end, I have been so surprised by it that I am happy to stay with 5/5.

 The amp was not a PPAS. It is a 100% self-made design that looks worse than frankenstein. It is quite a bit bigger than the Rx and includes many 'high towers' inside (if you know what I mean). I doubt it will ever go for sale, but if it does, I am in queue.


----------



## unclejr

I've been listening to this amp for a few days now, so I have a few initial impressions. Overall I like what I hear. I am one of the "transparency in amplification" folks: I like to hear music first and then to some extent headphones.

 The initial volume thing is quite amazing. I cannot get over how brilliant its implementation is. I am only a couple of taps in either direction away from ideal volume, which is completely track dependent. Analog volume controls are so fickle, and the channel imbalance on lower volumes is frustrating. None of those problems are here.

 Audio jacks: I think these connectors are not as high quality as those on RSA amps, for instance. Especially the plastic sleeves on these amps remind me of the old audio jacks on older Mac laptops. Those plastic connectors wore over time and made less secure connections. Additionally, there is some play in the connectors that contributes to annoying noise when it's accidentally tapped. This is quite a problem on the go. I rarely walk around while using a dedicated amp external to my source anymore, but the Rx is slim enough for it to be less of a problem. 

 Due to the high sensitivity of the UM3X, the low level hiss is apparent, especially in sections of very quiet classical music. It should be black back there! 

 The low end detail is very good, though there's something in my chain that is making the bass extension feel like it's struggling to reach all the way into the lower frequencies. 

 I've also noticed something about the higher frequencies: in some recordings/instruments, like Miles' trumpet in Ascenseur Pour L'Échafaud, there is noticeable grain in the long sustained notes that I haven't heard in these recordings before. 

 I will give the the amp about a good month of listening with open ears before making any decisions about it, but those are some things I noticed.


----------



## shigzeo

Uncle Jr. what amps have you used in the past?


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncle Jr. what amps have you used in the past?_

 

Limited amp experience, perhaps, but I know what I like to hear: 
 mini3, RA-1, Tomahawk, cmoy.


----------



## shigzeo

Those are nice amps, though my experience with cMoy's is pretty limited. The Tomahawk is a favourite of mine, though I prefer to hold onto an amp which works for both full size and iems.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are nice amps, though my experience with cMoy's is pretty limited. The Tomahawk is a favourite of mine, though I prefer to hold onto an amp which works for both full size and iems._

 

I had the Tomahawk along with the ER-4p. I wish I could try the Tomahawk again with the UM3X. 

 I also apparently have high sensitivity to hiss. I think I demand a black background from my source chain, because I think I have found nearly perfect IEMs for me with the UM3X and won't compromise on those. 

 One of my reference albums is called Steal Away, a piano/double bass album by Charlie Haden and Hank Jones. It has never, ever sounded this good. My current setup is probably missing a very little bit of very low frequency extension, but the balance between the piano and bass are excellent. The piano timbre is accurate. The piano is not grainy, and there is no audible distortion.

 ALAC album ripped from CD on MBP via iTunes > cheap USB cable to USB gamma-1 DAC > cheap mini-to-mini cable to Rx > UM3X (comply foams).


----------



## shigzeo

Well if you demand a perfectly black background and are addicted the to UM3x, you may not find a perfectly black background. I use the UM3X from time to time and find it to be quite revealing of hiss and I haven't found a perfectly black background yet outside of MD portables with that earphone.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well if you demand a perfectly black background and are addicted the to UM3x, you may not find a perfectly black background. I use the UM3X from time to time and find it to be quite revealing of hiss and I haven't found a perfectly black background yet outside of MD portables with that earphone._

 

would adding an impedance adapter help? would it change the sound sig?


----------



## shigzeo

It is hard to say. Every balanced armature I have heard except the ER4 is negatively affected: some lose bass, but most become dull. Qusp makes a high-end adapter, but I haven't heard it, so I cannot say. 

 I have just come to put up with it since even the quiet sources like the iPod touch 2G put out a very smal amount of hiss. Other sources are simply awful and all amps hiss a certain amount. In the end, I have been able to start enjoying no matter what.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would adding an impedance adapter help? would it change the sound sig?_

 

Someone recently explained here that the crossover network is tuned with a specific input impedance (and sensitivity?), which is why adding an impedance adapter might change the sound. (This sounds completely reasonable to me, but I don't have a lot of experience with it.) I have heard attenuated low frequencies with an impedance adapter in line with the W1, UM2, and UM3X. Others also have reported attenuated high frequencies. So it's not really a good option, it seems. 

 I do wonder if a very low resistor value would be a reasonable compromise, however. We're not talking about huge levels of hiss here. If anyone wants to experiment with this in a reasonable way, PM me.


----------



## hockeyb213

gotta love playing around with your camera when you are bored


----------



## cn11

Looks great in silver....


----------



## shigzeo

yeah, silver is hot. Red may be my favourite, but Silver is probably the best choice as it is nude and won't show scratches as easily.


----------



## Young Spade

Here's the black one. However I, luckily, hear no hiss with my Rx. However I am using the T51's line out and that is known as being dead silent in relation to other DAPs.


----------



## skoog5600

I gotta add my two cents here ... I picked this up last month. Ken customized it so the body is black and the face plates are red ... nice combo and will post pics later. So far it is a match made in heaven along with my RWA IMOD and Shure 530s. Now waiting on the arrival of the JH13s which if my understanding is correct will be utter bliss. Am I expecting too much? I think NOT! Being relatively new to this hi-fi portable journey, I have been pleasantly surprised every step of the way.


----------



## Young Spade

^ Wow I am completely jealous. My favorite colors are black and red and I wear them every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got the black ALO and LOVE the black/red bands, so much that I got an extra one to wear on my wrist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea man, you should really post some pictures of all of your equipment together.


----------



## skoog5600

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Wow I am completely jealous. My favorite colors are black and red and I wear them every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got the black ALO and LOVE the black/red bands, so much that I got an extra one to wear on my wrist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea man, you should really post some pictures of all of your equipment together._

 

Not to hype it too much, but it does look pretty sweet, thanks to Ken.

 I will use my nice camera and get some shots and post them.

 Skoog


----------



## Sonic 748i

I still love my all black. Mismatch colors do look cool though.


----------



## Young Spade

Cool thanks for the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I was going to get the red but it's sold out. I emailed ken about it and he said that he didn't know when they would be getting new ones either so I just settled for black. Love it though.

 And what LoD is that Sonic 748i?


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool thanks for the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I was going to get the red but it's sold out. I emailed ken about it and he said that he didn't know when they would be getting new ones either so I just settled for black. Love it though.

 And what LoD is that Sonic 748i?_

 

It's a Whiplash Audio TWag LOD.


----------



## skoog5600

Lookin slick Sonic!


----------



## cbeaumont001

Hey Sonic 748i, can you comment on the difference the TWag cables made for you using the JH13's? Everything I hear is that they should almost be an automatic purchase, but my wallet's definitely hurting from my JH16 purchase last night.

 I'm going to be using a similar set up to the one you posted above: iMod 5.5G --> iMod Silver Cryo LOD --> ALO Rx --> JH16. I'm just wondering if I should think seriously about adding SE TWag's in there or wait and do a Protector/Balanced TWag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cbeaumont001* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Sonic 748i, can you comment on the difference the TWag cables made for you using the JH13's? Everything I hear is that they should almost be an automatic purchase, but my wallet's definitely hurting from my JH16 purchase last night.

 I'm going to be using a similar set up to the one you posted above: iMod 5.5G --> iMod Silver Cryo LOD --> ALO Rx --> JH16. I'm just wondering if I should think seriously about adding SE TWag's in there or wait and do a Protector/Balanced TWag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!_

 

Hey cbeaumont001, The TWag single end cable greatly improves soundstage width, height and depth. It improves instrument separation and detail retrieval. The bass gains some presence as well as improved texture and it tightens up a bit. The vocals now sound a lot more natural and transparent. The treble becomes smoother yet extends further and has a natural decay. Going back to stock cable is huge downgrade. One thing though, the TWag cable needs 300 hours of burn in. I personally didn't believe in cable burn in until the TWag came in my life. The sound improved so much from day 1.

 I no longer have my TWags ( 48" cable and LOD ) anymore since I sent them off to be reterminated by Craig over at Whiplash Audio. The 48" cable will come back to me with the balanced connector for the RSA Protector and the iPod LOD will come back as a 3.5mm to 3.5mm for my HiFiMAN to RSA Protector connection. I will post up a review and comparison to my ALO Rx. But, if you wanted to know, I prefer the ALO Rx single end to the Protector single end.


----------



## cbeaumont001

That's nice to hear about the Rx vs Protector SE. I think I'll probably enjoy my 16's with the stock cable for a while, then down the road have to make the difficult (i.e. expensive) decision of whether I go Balanced TWag + protector or keep the Rx and just upgrade the cable. Everything you say about the TWag sure makes it hard to resist. I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## shigzeo

Just wanted to check up on this thread. How time flies. What I love is that the UM3x is still a great earphone, the Rx is still my benchmark for absolute performance with a wide variety of earphones/headphones, but there are so many choices today, more so than there were in 2009 and 2010, which already trumped 2006 (when I started posting at HF) where the choices could be counted on a couple of hands tops. I've got the National plugged into my ears now and am loving it. It has what I think I can call the ALO house sound, which is a-okay with me. It's so nice staying in the family.


----------



## thread

Yeah, I absolutely loved my Rx... Right up until a couple weeks ago when it stopped charging. Yeah, plugging it in with the wall-wart won't light the charging led anymore. :/

Ken can't help since the device is "end of life" and the designer, Mr. Matt MacBeth AFAIK, isn't with the company anymore.

I should try a universal adapter and see if the charger has just burned out...

I doubt anyone out there has experienced this one?

And thanks btw, shigzeo, for resurrecting such a grand ole' thread. The Rx has served me very well for quite some time.


----------



## shigzeo

Thanks for the vote, thread! That is a shame to hear. Isn't MacBeth part of Cypher? I may be confused, but I thought so. All my dealings with them have been great, I hope you'll find a way to resurrect your Rx.


----------



## thread

It was my understanding at CanJam 2010 that Matt MacBeth, designer of the Rx, was behind the (then current) design of the revolutionary and exciting JHAudio JH-3A.

But this is an entirely different story.


----------



## shigzeo

Haha, I obviously have no idea what I'm talking about! I hope it is just your charger. The Rx costs a pretty penny, so the amp gone would be rough. Anyway, thanks for the update. I see quite a few original Rx here in Japan, though the Rx II is quite 'big' here too


----------



## paulgc

@KB trying to buy a RX in black from alo. But indicates net minus 2 in inventory. Accurate?


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

paulgc said:


> @KB trying to buy a RX in black from alo. But indicates net minus 2 in inventory. Accurate?



I would like to know too.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Has anyone tried Koss KSC75 with this amp? How was it?


----------

